# Food Safety News - 07/13/2022 Warnings about honey with ingredients that are not disclosed, including ED drugs



## daveomak.fs (Jul 13, 2022)

Warnings about honey with ingredients that are not disclosed, including ED drugs​By News Desk on Jul 13, 2022 12:05 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration on Tuesday issued warning letters to four companies for illegally selling honey-based products that may pose a significant health risk to consumers. The FDA’s laboratory testing found that product samples contained active drug ingredients not listed on the product labels, including the active drug ingredients found in Cialis (tadalafil)... Continue Reading

Denmark notes rise in outbreaks in 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 13, 2022 12:03 am
Denmark recorded an increase in foodborne outbreaks in 2021 but the number of infections remained below the average, likely because of COVID-19 related factors. Figures came from a report published by the DTU Food Institute, Statens Serum Institut (SSI) and the Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen). The number of foodborne outbreaks rose to 63,... Continue Reading

Norwegian fish assessment finds benefits outweigh risks​By News Desk on Jul 13, 2022 12:01 am
The benefits of eating more fish outweigh the risks, according to an assessment in Norway. Health advantages from increasing fish intake to two to three meals a week outweigh the risks of exposure to environmental contaminants, according to the Norwegian Scientific Committee for Food and Environment (VKM). The benefit and risk assessment of fish in... Continue Reading

FDA says Big Olaf ice cream still on sale despite recall and deadly outbreak​By Coral Beach on Jul 12, 2022 02:42 pm
The Food and Drug Administration is reporting that Big Olaf ice cream — which has been linked to a deadly outbreak of Listeria infections — may still be available for sale. In an update of its investigation released today, the agency urges people to not sell or eat any ice cream made by the Florida... Continue Reading


----------

